# Subs in St. Louis



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I am new to the site, just starting plowing in St. Louis. Have a Sno-Way 29 HDW Series blade and a hitch spreader. I am finding it really hard to get clients for this first season. Any tips? Also I am looking to do some sub work for someone that is needing it in STL. Thanks and I love the site!!!


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

unfortunately getting them is the hardest.
talk to reg customers if u have some for other services and remind them.
I have no subs available right now but I will keep you in mind. Where do u service?
Check craigslist and email other companies and see if the have anything.
good luck and happy plowing


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

We service west county mainly chesterfield and wildwood


----------

